# Red Eye Crocodile Skink



## MRL (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Grim91Z (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks awesome!! Is it yours?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you glad that I left you one..lol as I was going to take all of them.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420 (Jul 12, 2006)

where did you get that? it kinda looks like a baby dragon(or what one would look like if they existed).


----------



## Blonc (Jul 30, 2006)

hija,

 Do you have a care-sheet for these beasties?  I'm thinking of getting a pair and can't figure out if they're grounddwellers or arboreal.


----------



## zinto (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.rainforestreptiles.co.uk/caresheets/redeyedcrocodileskink.htm


----------



## Blonc (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 30, 2006)

Baby dragons were exactly what leapt to my mind too. They almost do not look real! 
 The care sheet makes them sound like they are one of the easier lizards to keep.

By the way, Blonc, I got a kick out of your bunny in your sig and stole it for my sig at another website. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Blonc (Jul 31, 2006)

no problems,  I did the same thing myself


----------



## Project X (Jul 31, 2006)

Ah great pics there, I myself am thinking of getting one at a reptile show in September, they are amazing little guys.


----------



## zinto (Jul 31, 2006)

Can anyone find that other Red Eyed Crocodile Skink thread that was up a while ago?  I can't seem to find it.  It wasn't specifically on the skinks though.  Someone was sharing some of their newly acquired pets, all were reptiles I think.  They had just purchased two of these skinks to accompany the one they already had.  There were some awesome pictures in there, and I wanted to see them again, along with some info that was in there.  Help me please!!  Thanks guys, and sorry to hijack your thread!


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jul 31, 2006)

zinto said:
			
		

> Can anyone find that other Red Eyed Crocodile Skink thread that was up a while ago?  I can't seem to find it.  It wasn't specifically on the skinks though.  Someone was sharing some of their newly acquired pets, all were reptiles I think.  They had just purchased two of these skinks to accompany the one they already had.  There were some awesome pictures in there, and I wanted to see them again, along with some info that was in there.  Help me please!!  Thanks guys, and sorry to hijack your thread!


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=71913


----------



## zinto (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you!!  I can't believe I had so much trouble tracking it down!  Thanks again!


----------



## MRL (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> where did you get that? it kinda looks like a baby dragon(or what one would look like if they existed).


I bought it at the NY Reptile Show. I think it cost $65.


----------



## fangsalot (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i loved mine,but only saw him once or twice a week in his enclosure.(very secretive critters)


----------



## Damiano (Aug 8, 2006)

it's my dream!! :clap:


----------

